# Need advice... Another vaccination thread



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all! I am starting Ziggy in agility and fly ball very soon and was wondering what everyone would recommend as far as vaccinations go? He had his first round of puppy shots with his breeder, but hasn't had any since. My previous border collie was killed by an auto immune disease the vet linked to vaccines and diet combined. As far as Ziggy's diet goes, he has been supplemented raw (main diet was TOTW) since 6 weeks but switched to strictly prey model around a month ago (he's 11 months tomorrow). I have, for obvious reasons, been leery of vaccinating him. The club I am going to for agility and fly ball state that dogs must be current on vaccinations to attend classes and compete, but that's more of a statement to save their butts legally I believe. In any form, Ziggy will be heavily competing at different venues across the country and obviously I don't want anything to happen to him, but ... I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I would like to also add that he has been to the dog park several times, he was attacked by a pointer bitch last time so we won't be going there EVER again; he's been to the vet once, and a fly ball practice already. I literally take him everywhere I can and he hasn't been sick yet, but I don't want to push my luck. Thank you all for your time!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I would titer, then bring the resulting paper saying your dog was covered instead of proof of vaccs


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I would titer, then bring the resulting paper saying your dog was covered instead of proof of vaccs


Totally, 100% agree!!:thumb:


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you both!  I just have one question though. I'm not thoroughly educated about titers, I know what they are and how they work, but what if they reveal no immunity? Or minimal immunity?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

If they show low immunity... Most times the vet will vaccinate


----------

